
Back end implementation for the Apple/Google exposure notification API - doener
https://github.com/corona-warn-app/cwa-server
======
johannes1234321
This is the German government's project executed by SAP and Deutsche Telekom.
The source of the client app is to be released soon as well. All under APL2.

System is described in [https://github.com/corona-warn-app/cwa-
documentation](https://github.com/corona-warn-app/cwa-documentation)

